# marquette



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I will be in the Marquette area in early June to fish the esky with a local guide.I was wondering if anyone could give me some suggestions on good spots to camp with decent brookie fishing on fly. I'm not too familliar with area and will have a couple days to explore before I fish with guide... thanks in advance. Ps I love small stream fishing too and strictly catch and release
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ansel (Mar 30, 2002)

Not trying to be a smart @ss, but if you are paying a guide...why not ask him. Getting someone you are paying to fish with might give you more information than asking a public forum on spots to fish and camp.

I am pretty good on the the Ol' stream and I will give you this much...get a plat book for Marquette and Delta county...these two counties have oodles of great fishing and beautiful camping available to you.

Best of luck....!!!


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

What kind of camping are you looking for? A campground or a clearing in the woods?


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I am looking for secluded camping. Weather it is secluded campground or woods clearing don't much matter. And I will talk to my guide and get some ideas too. But I thought some real tips from some local anglers might be nice. I've never been to the area, and who knows when or if ill be back.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

If Brad is your guide just talk to him. If he's not just P.M. me and I can help you out.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I will be fishing with Brad. I've never fished with him before and am really looking forward to it. I was just hoping to have a few tips in my bag because I plan on fishing a few different waters. I will do my research online and plat books as well as maps. But nothing beats a couple of good tips.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Look at the area between Marquette, Ishpeming, & Big Bay (Huron Mtns, Yellowdog Plains, Mulligan Plains) and pick a stream. Remember that a "river" in this area may be only a few feet wide, and most of the exploring you do will be on streams smaller than the Escanaba. There is some great brookie fishing in this area. Best of luck to you.


----------



## UPBert (Sep 3, 2000)

Good advice from itch.

Perkins Park (campground) located in Big Bay would be a good base camp for exploring the area.

Not sure where on the escanaba you are fishing, but there are several rustic state forest campgrounds south of Gwinn.

Enjoy the area, and just ask if you have any other questions.

Rob


----------



## Jay Anglin (Nov 16, 2009)

Yellow Dog Plains....Yellow Dog. Definitely....Brad will point you in the right direction for dink brookies. Make sure your camera has a macro setting! Gorgeous little ****s!


----------



## MickeyFinn (Aug 25, 2006)

The Michigan DNR runs rustic cabins at Harlow Lake, they call them Little Presque Isle Cabins. They used to run $35 a night. Some are walk in some are drive in. One overlooks the lake and is very private. They have little potbelly stoves, cedar kindling, and wood. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_24196-66754--,00.html

If your looking for some stream info PM me. I grew up in Ishpeming and fished most streams in the area.


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

I was in the same boat as you a few years back. The g/f and I make a trip to Marquette every mid summer/early fall for sight seeing/fishing for a week. Every year we find new places just by driving around checking out rivers. I never did a guide though. Just DIY trips and been very happy/successful. 

Finding brookies isn't hard up there. With that said, we do a lot of fishing on the Escanaba and do pretty well. Biggest brookie I caught was 17-18". Most avg 6-8". 

Oh yeah, if you're heading up in the summer, bring BUG SPRAY!

Get a couple decent local maps and explore!

I let this hog go.


----------

